# IVF and breastfeeding



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

I am thinking about cycling and breastfeeding as I am loathe to wean. ive done some research and looked on LactMed at the drugs used during IVF which gives me a sort of clearer picture but I'm torn on what to do. On one hand, I want to breastfed till he self weans as that is the only reproductive thing I feel I have succeeded in doing well but I want to give tx a very good chance of success as sadly my only ovary has to go... Any ladies know anyone who has successfully breastfed during a full blown IVF treatment?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi MovingSiren,

I'm just posting you a link to a thread on this board that may help you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329680.0

Hopefully this will be useful as a few of the ladies are at the same stage and have been discussing this subject 

Ang x


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you! Off to have a read x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

You're very welcome 
I hope it helps 
Ang x


----------

